# Combat Handguns Artical on 24/7 OSS DS



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I stopped at the store last night getting some things for the wife, and had to read this artical. Of course there is more to it than what is shown on the web site for the magazine.

http://www.tactical-life.com/online/combat-handguns/taurus-247-polymer-oss/


----------

